

Myspace Makeover - jbail
http://www.switched.com/2010/10/27/myspace-new-redesign-not-compete-facebook/

======
jbail
It still looks the same to me, but apparently it's launching sometime today.

It might be a good time to visit Myspace and relive the glory days before it
changes to the new logo and color scheme. I just did, clicked "Browse" and
that was all I needed. Good times.

